# Can I temporary turn off recording?



## gregh (Oct 24, 2002)

Is there a way I can tell my Tivo to keep my seasons passes, just not record any of them for the time being?

Just setting up a Sky+ box, so want to see what it can do, with the Tivo on "standby".

Presumably just powering off the Tivo would do it, but there are things on there already recorded what I want to watch, so was hoping to leave it powered on.

regards,

Greg


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Having both a TiVo and SKY+, I would suggest that you leave the TiVo recording
as the SKY+ sometimes has a "FAILED RECORDING".


----------



## gregh (Oct 24, 2002)

I am considering getting rid of the Tivo, it too has let me down occasionally, not changing channels, even with endpad missing the end of programs, occasional green screen.

So I wanted a trial run without Tivo 

Regards,

Greg


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

When you switch from TiVo to Sky+ you will change "occasionally" to "constantly". I wouldn't have a Sky+ box if they paid me to use it.


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

My Sky+ thoughts!!


My No 1 Tivo Broke......

Went and got Sky+

Decided it was not "Plus" at all...

Went to that famous auction site and got me another Tivo....


----------



## gregh (Oct 24, 2002)

guys,

I really don't want this to turn into a Sky+ vs Tivo thread. Can anyone answer my question?

regards

Greg


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Was asked recently http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=272436&highlight=record


----------

